# Tegu vs rock iguana



## nkdurrett (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey guys new member here. If this is the wrong place for the question i apologize. I have always kicked around the idea of getting a B&W but the timing was never right. Well i think the time has finally come to add a large reptile to the family. Only problem is that i have 2 sulcatas and 2 leopard tortoises that eat the same diet as a cuban rock iguana. I like cubans and tegus and im looking for some direction from anyone with ex0erience with both. I understand with work both can be dog tame but which one (for the most part) has the better temperment? Does one over the other enjoy affection? I live in eastern oklahoma, would one enjoy my summer climate over the other? Please feel free to add any info i forgot to ask. I really would appreciate the forums help!!!


----------



## N8bub (Jul 28, 2015)

Never had a cyclura but I'd like to! I figure both would like OK summer, if anything the tegu could stay out longer because they are generally from temperate climes. Probably April to Oct for you in zone 7? Where as a Cuban is more of a may to Sept. Diet consideration is a legit factor. I've had tegus and love em but I guess it just comes down to what you like more, not much help I know


----------



## nkdurrett (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey i appreciate it N8bub! I have been leaning more towards tegu(although cycluras are awesome). I have also condsidered getting a savannah monitor. Do you have any experience with those? Both lizards sem to have great personalities


----------



## N8bub (Jul 28, 2015)

I've had 3 savs and they're awesome but my tegu is tops.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 29, 2015)

Cyclura and Tegus are both big and beautiful with interesting personalities. It really is a matter of personal preference unless something is limiting. For instance, come winter, your tegu can brumate at 58-63F. Your Cyclura must be kept warm. Costs less to feed Cyclura on a day to day level.

I'm familiar with Cyclura but have extensively kept Green iggies and now Argies. Personally, I did not enjoy keeping the few Savannahs I've had.


----------



## nkdurrett (Jul 29, 2015)

Do you greens tolerate you interacting with them or do you think they enjoy it. From what ive seen, many tegus seem to enjoy interaction and dont seem to stress out when new people are around. Are your greens like that?


----------



## nkdurrett (Jul 29, 2015)

I love the temperment of a tegu but im not crazy about it being an omnivore. If i could have a similar relationship with an iguana that would be great,but i am willing to forego my hesitation about the tegus diet in order to have such an awesome lizard.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 29, 2015)

I find them incredibly personable. However, some single males can become impossible, actually dangerous, without access to females. They'll actually come after you. I've kept females alone and in harems with a male. In all cases, the females enjoy being hand fed, like having their shed peeled, and nape of neck and chin and dewlap scratched. Handling easy, and they'll hang with you. Among the two males I've kept long-term, non- overlapping in time, one remained gentle friendly, the other was cold friendly- you could pet, scratch neck, etc., but he did not want to be carried about or have his shed peeled. I could have broken him of it, but just respected him instead.

Make sure that your green iguana can be eye-level or near eye-level with you on one of its perches. Hand-feed it, talk to it, pet it on its branch within one week of being home and seeing that you are responsible for the food in its bowl.

I have one remaining 16 year old female iggy, Rachel. A sweetheart. I went with tegus after 20 plus years of iggs to try a new type of social lizard.


----------



## nkdurrett (Jul 29, 2015)

So far whats your thoughts about the tegus compared to the iguanas?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 29, 2015)

I like them both in different ways. All things being equal, for you choice might just be a matter of practicality (veggies vs. omnivore) or aesthetics (a semi-arboreal basker that never hides vs. a terrestrial with a hide) or even curiosity. Both are keenly aware of their surroundings but whereas iggies are somewhat curious about things, tegus hunt and are very curious about poking around.


----------



## nkdurrett (Jul 29, 2015)

I dont mean to come off as cold i am trying to keep from making an emotional decision on a pet. Ive bought pets in the past that i had to have only to find out i didnt do my due diligence and it wasnt right for me. 

Would you mind elaborating on some of the differing reasons you like each animal? Im really interested in how their curiosities differ.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 29, 2015)

As an a door that the iggy is in and it'll stare at the open door for an hour. It may or may not explore what lies outside. Might be scared to. A tegu will nudge the door open if it can. Will start looking around tonguelicking searching for scents and possible prey. The iggy will come out then look for a perch to climb. Does this help?


----------



## nkdurrett (Jul 29, 2015)

How long have you had your tegus? This may sound weird but which ones poo smells the worse? Also how often does each poo?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 29, 2015)

2 yrs. animal protein n tegu diet so their's smells worse.


----------



## loweryrr (Jul 30, 2015)

My experiences are limited on these lizards but I figured I would ring in. I rescued a green iguana once (male) that was about dead from starvation. After nursing it back to health I rehomed it with my sister. It was very friendly for the first couple of years but the 3rd year he hit breeding season. He became very hostile towards her and she had to have a reptile rescue come and remove him from the house. Chasing her, tail whipping her and biting her so she had to leave the house. If you get an iguana make sure its a female and be INCREDIBLY cautious when shes out of the cage. I have heard many stories of iguanas just snapping and attacking their owners. I bought a savannah monitor baby once from a pet store in okc that turned out to be sick (bubbles coming out of nose the next morning) so I took it to the vet. Found out she had pneumonia and got her on antibiotic shots. She was very hard to handle and aggressive but she was a baby. She died after a few months of treatment through the vet so I cant say how she would have been as an adult. I know the temp requirement for that lizard was hard to maintain. My local pet store owner had one for years that was sweet as can be but she handled it every day. I purchased a sub adult female tegu in june of this year and have not had a bit of aggression from her. She is nervous sometimes but she seems to enjoy being around us. She hides a lot. She doesn't really like being carried though and the only time you can really hold her is when she first wakes up or after 10pm. That being said my personal favorite is the tegu. Shes smart and will come up to you for attention. She likes being around people and hates being alone. We interact with her every day and she enjoys it. She has a goofy personality that keeps us laughing. She will do well in eastern ok with the humidity. I live in western ok with less humidity but she loves spending some time outside here. She always heads back to the house though when shes done soaking up some sun. My only complaint is I wish she could be held more but they don't like to sit still unless they're hidden. I don't have any experience with a rock iguana so I can't say anything about them.


----------

